# How Do I Get That Black Stripe On A Super II Body??



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have several but realized that i'm not that talented when it comes to painting so how do I copy the original stripe? Is there a source of some sort??

And where can I get the parts for the body that don't come with the body? I'm speaking about the engine and driver??? Are these very hard to get??

Thanks as usual buys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Can't help ya Joe. I know nothing about the car you're talking about...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*a picture would help*

a picture would help...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Can't help ya Joe. I know nothing about the car you're talking about...




Thanks. It's the AFX Super II.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284968 See post 13.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder if you could make a waterslide decal? IF you can get a straight overhead of the body, you might be able to scan it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I wonder if you could make a waterslide decal?


Well VJ it's a lexan body and needs to be painted on the inside before the main color goes on.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well VJ it's a lexan body and needs to be painted on the inside before the main color goes on.


maybe yes, maybe no... if you're starting with a clear body... couldn't you just apply the decals and paint on the inside of the body?

I'd just make sure the paint jibes with the clear coat being used for the decals. I like to use Krylon clear for my decals. Sturdy and sticks well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess you could put a decal under lexan paint but I never did that one before. I don't think I would like to accidentally ruin a body. So now i'm confused more!lol!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I been thinking Jimmy, and my thought is this: If a good vinyl sticker can be made I bet I could get it under there pretty good. And it is black so it's a little hard to not get a good full black surface to show through.

So who here can make some vinyl stickers?? Any ideas VJ??


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry, no info on who makes vinyl stickers. I still think a waterslide would work if made with the right clear coating, You do bring up a good point about the depth of blackness on the decal though.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

You can put decals on the inside of a lexan body but I wouldnt race it due the fact the glue for the decal is under the printing so there will be really nothing holding the decal in place but the paint and most paint used for lexan doesnt work to well with clear coating because they are usually not needed however Faskolor says u can use clear coat with there product. Ive done lexan with the decal put on from the inside of the body and I tried with clear coats and not using clear coat the same thing usually happens the decals end up falling off if you are using it as a racer if its just a shelf queen go ahead and put the decal on then paint over it you will be fine.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Waterslides hold up fine under paint. This was my first lexan paint job, the decal was made on the Testors kit, printed as a mirror image, then stuck to the inside of the body prior to painting. Just had to brush the back of it with white paint as of course injets don't do white. 

This was done for my then 4 year old son, trust me it saw a lot of abuse and to this day the decal is unscratched.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lay the stripe in using liner tape.

Back mask the inside of the body up to the liner tape.

Remove the liner tape.

Spray the black. 

Remove the back mask.

Spray the color.

Done.

Go play cars.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

When the waterslide decal first slides off the backing, flip it over onto the backing paper and swirl around a few times to get the "glue" to stick to the face of the decal. Apply to the inside of the body, allow to dry and then put a coat of clear over the decal. Then paint appropriately. I've been doing this since the 1/24th days in the 60s with no issues.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Lay the stripe in using liner tape.
> 
> Back mask the inside of the body up to the liner tape.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Bill. Problem is I suck at lining anything out. I'm just not talented enough to get this done. I have the stripe and the number 4 three times. I just don't think I want to mess these bodies up. They're getting harder to come by.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Easy -n- cheap*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I'm with you Bill. Problem is I suck at lining anything out. I'm just not talented enough to get this done. I have the stripe and the number 4 three times. I just don't think I want to mess these bodies up. They're getting harder to come by.
> 
> Any ideas?


Tish tosh! The slot gods favor the bold! Sucking at something just means you havent sucked at it enough yet.

Admittedly laying tape in an annoying, wiggling chunk of stuff that most americans toss in the recycle bin isnt something you master on the first pull. 

Practice your lay out and spray out in a clear plastic soft drink bottle until you feel comfortable. If yer THAT concerned about it. I'd layout a master of the stripe on some graph paper. After you've done your tape out you can overlay the body across the master and make any minor adjustments. 

Good luck!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Bill's pointing you in the right direction, one thing I'd add is that if you can draw or print the graphic on paper, you can transfer it to tape by laying out your tape on the slick side of a backer from a sticker (bumper sticker, etc.), transfer the drawing to the tape with carbon paper, then easily cut the now peel-n-stick mask out outside of the body. Just remember to either draw the image as a mirrored version, or use paper you can see through and trace from the back.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. You guys are speaking a different language.

Is there a get instant talent for Dummies book out there???


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"Sucking at something just means you havent sucked at it enough yet". Hahahaha!! First I thought of something rude, then I figured Bill is exactly right!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> "Sucking at something just means you havent sucked at it enough yet". Hahahaha!! First I thought of something rude, then I figured Bill is exactly right!!!




Absolutly i'm getting what Bill's saying. I just need to get to it a few times. But it would great to be able to SEE how certain things are done before I attempt to ruin any of my stuff. 

Like everyone here, I have a ton of freaking money in this stuff.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep I hear ya Joe65SkylarkGS. Get some practice in like Bill said on some thing disposable.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Yep I hear ya Joe65SkylarkGS. Get some practice in like Bill said on some thing disposable.



You know Dave I bought a Badger years ago and only had a friend get it going one time. I have to bite the bullet someday!!!!


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Like these guys are sayin' get some clear Pepsi 2 liter bottles and start practicing just to get a feel for the gun and how the paint flies. I'll tell you it takes a lot of patience, HO is the hardest scale to paint especially when it comes to Lexan (be especially thankful the Super II doesn't have windows). Whatever you do don't use a Super II body, real or repop, as a sacrificial virgin. Get a few cheapies to start with. Heck I may even have a few shells I could send ya, I can check tomorrow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks SG. My local shop gets like 2 or 3 bucks a pop for lexan.

Didn't even really think about windows until you mentioned it!! Thank God For No Windows!!!LOL!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Joe,these guys are giving you good info and furthermore a push in the ass to get you "outside of your comfort zone".If your concerned about trashing your super II body,make a quick inner mold done,and do some vacu-form bodies,then you have a few to get you motivated but not terrified of a boo boo.
Christian


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For 2-3 bucks a pop, grab a couple similar style bodies and have some fun. Cheap entertainment for a night! I always wanted to do a car up in the red/white/black style of Eddie Van Halen's guitars. I too suffer from air brush-aphobia and seldom drag it out. Truth is, you can't get good at something without messing up a few times, and the more you use it, the better you'll get. Drag it out, read the instructions, and make sure you have all the necessities to clean it up when you're done and have some fun! 

Here's a few tips... If you don't have air brush paint, get a few straws. Shake up a spray bomb paint that you have and put a straw right up to the nozzle where the paint comes out. It doesn't have to be tight to the nozzle, but make sure all the paint goes into the straw. The paint will come out the other end of the straw in a trickle. Use this to put some paint into a glass jar, so you have something to put in your air brush. Be careful with the jar after putting the paint in!!! Don't cap it tight, as the propellant is still in the paint and if you shake it or even swirl it, as I did, the top will pop off and you'll have a mess to clean up (like I did!). :freak: Even loose the pressure will build up!!!! 

Practice on a scrap board, plywood, soda bottle, or whatever to get a feel for the gun, to adjust the pressure, and learn the spray pattern. See what happens when you vary the distance, the angle, etc. Get in the habit of shooting something else first before your car, so if the mix isn't right, or the paint is messed up it's not making a mess to clean up. 

I like my air brush. It's the clean up that makes it rough to use. Make sure you have some thinner (of the same type your paint is) and some acetone (get the real painting acetone, not nail polish remover) available at better automotive parts places. Advance Auto and I believe Napa and Auto Zone sell some. When you're done painting, or changing color, dump out the remaining paint, give the bowl a quick wipe to get the excess paint out, half fill the bowl/jar (depending on the type AB you have) with a little acetone, and spray until it comes out clear. Shoot your scrap wood, whatever, to see what's coming out. Then spray some into a rag. Unscrew the cap (where the paint comes out) and gently wipe the needle. If you clean it up right away, it isn't a big deal! If you wait too long to clean up, you'll have to disassemble the brush to fix it!!! :drunk:

There's nothing wrong with a little experimentation, so have at it!! At the very worst your friend will have to come over and clean it! :tongue:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Don't cap it tight, as the propellant is still in the paint and if you shake it or even swirl it, as I did, the top will pop off and you'll have a mess to clean up (like I did!). :freak: Even loose the pressure will build up!!!!


Might be kinda cool to try that in a controlled way. Maybe half-fill a pill capsule with propellant-laden paint, glue it to a piece of cardboard, lay the body on top and shake away 'til it pops.

:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It'll take about 2 seconds, and when it gushes, paint goes every which way!!! Might be fun in a garage, but my cave is in a spare bedroom!! It basically blew the cap off the jar!! :drunk:


----------

